# Anyone have a nice riesling icewine label to share?



## antler (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been looking around for a nice icewine label but haven't found anything I liked. Anyone have something they like to share?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 28, 2012)

I havent made mine yet.. although i guess i could.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 29, 2012)

How about this??


----------



## antler (Mar 29, 2012)

That's pretty nice! Do you guys print your labels on regular paper and glue them to your bottles, or print them onto peel and stick paper.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 29, 2012)

A lot of use the Avery 8164 Labels. They come off fairly easy and you can either use a template online or down load one to use with word.


----------



## Noontime (Mar 29, 2012)

feel free to check out our site for inspiration (link in signature). Good luck finding something you like!


----------



## irelandr (Mar 29, 2012)

*Glue*

Lots of nice labels, can you select the glue you want, some seem to only come in permanenet? How hard to get those off?


----------



## Noontime (Mar 30, 2012)

irelandr said:


> Lots of nice labels, can you select the glue you want, some seem to only come in permanenet? How hard to get those off?


 The labels with permanent adhesive aren't very difficult to remove with a soak; about the same as most commercial wines (not the ones that just float right off though). The removable adhsive labels just peels right off.

If you see a design you like in a label stock (shape, size, adhesive) you don't want, let us know and we'll see about designing a new one.


----------

